# Not sure if its saveable



## dontwanttogiveup (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi my wife and I have been married for 2.5 yrs and she recently asked me to leave she said she was finished and wanted a divorce. The next day after we had calmed down I spoke with her on the phone and we decided to take a few days to see where things landed. Its been almost a week and we talk daily I now know that allot of the problem is just little things have added up. I have explained to her that the things that I was or wasn't doing didn't seem like that big of a deal but now I know they are. Here is where things get difficult, she complained that I wasn't giving her enough freedom but what I see is her wanting the benefits of being married but the freedom of being single (going out with single friends every other weekend and spontaneous trips with her girlfriends) when we first started seeing each we were going out partying all the time but I have grown out of it. She says that all I want to do is sit around the house but really I just don't have the want to go out to the club all the time and I don't believe we have the financial means to do so. She has told me she doesn't believe a marriage is supposed to require work and that she refuses to change her selfish ways. I don't know what to do I am willing to change my ways to try to be more of the man I was when our relationship was beginning but honestly I am not sure if it is even worth me trying. After doing some online research I am wondering if I should try the 180 plan. If anyone can possibly help me I would really appreciate it. Thanks and I apologize for the grammar.


----------

